# 1 cm dilated, 75% effaced, and -1 station...what does it all mean?



## heyyydayyy

So the doctor checked me today and says I'm 1cm dilated and 75% effaced...I know that many women can be dilated and effaced and still go overdue, but does the -1 station have any weight in predicting when LO will arrive? My doctor says I don't have to worry about going past my due date, but I've seen so many posts on here where women complain that their doctors told them baby will come soon then they end up being induced at 42 weeks!


----------



## heyyydayyy

anyone :shrug:


----------



## Amberly

Dilation is the amount that your cervix is actually opening it goes to 10cm.
Effacement is the thinning out of your cervix. So your baby's head only has 25% more to lower to get to the bottom of your cervix. I believe. Station is where the baby's head is in relation to your spine and pelvis. It goes from -5 to +5. -5 means the baby's head is floating above the pelvis, 0 means the baby's head dropped into the pelvis and +5 means that the baby's head is crowning. I can't tell you how long it will be until your little bundle of joy gets here everyone is different. Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## amzliane

Dont know anything about -1 station but I was 1 cm dilated and 80% effaced with my first baby and she was born 12 hours later. I was already in the early stages of labour though having mild contractions xx


----------



## Fingersxed4

I've been 1-2cm dilated and 90% effaced for at least two weeks...doctor said at 38+6 that baby would be here within a few days...and still no baby :(


----------



## Themonkey

Hoping that your baby comes soon, I went in with contractions last week and was sent home dilated. The waiting is so hard.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am 1.5cm and 75 effected... my dr said -2 station i believe... said its good for a first time mom.. but also said i could go to my due date... i begged her for a guess and she said before 39 weeks or right at 39 weeks.. i pray she is right!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

It means baby is getting ready for their big day, but it could still be awhile before they decide to join the party. For example at my last appointment I was 2 cm dilated, 40% effaced, and my midwife wouldn't say what station I was at, but that he had finally settled into the birth canal. Still no baby here...My oldest I was walking around at 3cm dilated 80% effaced for a month before he decided to come! It is sadly still the waiting game. :(


----------



## RussianDoll

I was 1cm dilated and 2cm long at 40 weeks... I went into spontaneous labour at 40+5! There's hope!


----------

